# emegency vs war...



## kunox (Apr 6, 2017)

I was wondering. if there was an invading force to a country. what would the paramedics and police e expected to do. the reason I ask is I am on chapter five of FME and need to know. there has been an attack by an invading force on the home world of the race I have ad I wanted the  police and medics to act in kind with what they would do in real life. the army hasn't had time to react. think of this as the stories pearl harbor but with magic in a futuristic metropolis.


----------



## plawrence (Apr 6, 2017)

The paramedics would do the same thing they always do - save people's lives, set up triage centers, etc.  The police would probably form a paramilitary force to resist the invaders until the army took over.  They would likely be a defensive force only.  Elements of them would be working hard to get people out of the danger areas and to protect people's lives.


----------



## kunox (Apr 6, 2017)

that makes since....


----------

